# Stubborn refusal to use covered litter trays



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

When I adopted Pooh I bought one covered litter tray, the biggest one I could find (it's for Maine Coones). Since there both covered and regular litter trays at the shelter, I thought Pooh wouldn't mind. It was never an issue. He used it from day one. I guess that your cats are too used to regular trays and feel "confined" in a hooded box.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Some cats do dislike covered litter trays and will never accept them. Most of my previous cats [R.I.P.] preferred open litter trays, but since I adopted my 2 girls they are happy with covered trays I am pleased to say. 

All you can do is offer a choice, so that your kitties can decide for themselves which kind they prefer. Perhaps put out just one covered tray for now, and make the other 2 or 3 open ones.

Leaving off the door flaps off is a good idea, (as you are doing) as most cats don't like them, but also part of the lid on one of my trays folds back, making the tray more open, which might encourage your two. My tray came from [email protected] and is similar to this one:

Extra Large Flip Cat Hooded Cat Loo | Pets At Home

I would also tip the used litter from one of the open trays into one of the covered new trays (refill the open tray with new litter), as the kitties scent will then be in the covered tray you're going to try then with..


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

My cat has a digging problem too. It was strange when we first saw it. He'd dig around his litter for ages and go around the tray and try it in all directions

If Snape wouldn't use the covered tray, then a high back tray might work like this one: Savic Aseo Cat Litter Tray with Rim, White/ Cold Grey: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

What type of litter do you use? Since I started using Golden Grey, my cat's digging has improved massively. I think the reason Bubble used to dig was because he wanted to make sure he covered the soiled bits. But I was using a light litter like World's Best and he didn't feel confident that the litter was covering his wee well. But with a heavy litter, he only digs a few times and he's satisfied that his wee is covered well.

I must admit I infinitely prefer a lighter litter like WB but Bubble has other ideas so that's what I'm using at the moment.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ALR said:


> If Snape wouldn't use the covered tray, then a high back tray might work like this one: Savic Aseo Cat Litter Tray with Rim, White/ Cold Grey: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


How high is the back of the litter box you linked to,Meeko has taken to peeing in the back corner occasionally but doesn't always adjust his aim 
I was thinking of trying this one from the Zoo but it is a bit too long to fit where the old one is and he doesn't do change very well.............Moderna Products Litter Megatray with Ledge | Free P&P £29+

Just realised that you only linked to this tray but didn't say you had it  I really should read properly before posting


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I have two of these Cleany Cat Extra Deep Litter Tray | Free P&P £29+ at zooplus! and I think they're great, my lot do jump out with a spray of litter following them but I haven't had any problems with Gus and Willowbee's deep and prolonged digging (some times it looks like the grand canion after they've used it), and Evie likes to jump in and pee just over the edge, but it's deep enough so that it all stays inside the box.

I have covered litter boxes as well and they seem to use both, I do agree with adding some litter from the used tray to the new, but just give it time.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

buffie said:


> Just realised that you only linked to this tray but didn't say you had it  I really should read properly before posting


I was looking at this tray but in the end got braver and tried a covered one and it turns out my cat actually likes a covered tray!

But I found the answer, the back is 56 cm and front is 42 cm: Amazon.co.uk: Questions And Answers: HI Please would you confirm the length of the base? is it 56cm or is that the length of the top edge?

Does Meeko not like a covered tray?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ALR said:


> I was looking at this tray but in the end got braver and tried a covered one and it turns out my cat actually likes a covered tray!
> 
> But I found the answer, the back is 56 cm and front is 42 cm: Amazon.co.uk: Questions And Answers: HI Please would you confirm the length of the base? is it 56cm or is that the length of the top edge?
> 
> Does Meeko not like a covered tray?


Thank you for the info  Nope Meeko is as fussy with his toilet habits as he is with his food .
He just doesn't do "change" well at all.I tried him with a covered tray(no flap) but he didn't seem to know what it was for an intelligent cat he can be a bit dim at times.
He has 3 trays in various locations but will only use the one behind a chair in the livingroom and sadly that space wont accommodate the one I found on the Zoo site


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

lizbsn said:


> Snape has just gone into one of the covered trays and started digging! I await his poop with great anticipation. (I put in the used litter this morning.)


Ooooh, I'm on tenter hooks!!!!!  Hopefully he will overcome his initial reservations


----------



## yellowfeenix (Nov 12, 2014)

So funny, Mia actually prefers her covered litter tray to an open one. I have the covered one at home and the open one in the office.

I think she prefers the privacy and she also likes to use the sides of the tray to scrape her paws clean in the covered tray.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

When I put the flaps on our litter trays Crunchie decided he wasn't having it, that or he couldn't figure out where his litter had gone I wanted the door on because he likes digging and flinging litter about. So I propped the flap slightly open inwards with a tiny bit of scrunched up paper. He could see his litter and walked in which caused the paper to fall shutting the door behind him he soon figured out how to get out and after a few days of this mastered the door.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

If your cats don't want to use covered boxes, please let them have open boxes. 

It's just not right to force a cat to toilet in a place she or he isn't comfortable. 

And I don't think "getting used to it" is enough. They have made their preference clear. Why should they have to get used to something they don't like?

Would you want to have to pee and poop in a cramped dark hole full of dust and smells? Many cats don't either.

Not to mention no escape route. 

As for flaps. That's just cruel. No way to even see what's going on.

Why does it matter anyway? Give them open boxes. It's much better for them anyway.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If I were you I think I would wait to fit the doors. You might find they are not necessary after all because the hood provides sufficient containment. I have never used trays with doors but all my trays have hoods. My cats would always use them in preference to an open tray. All my litters of kittens had open trays initially and as soon as they could fall headfirst into Mum's hooded tray, they would be using that.

A flapping door is just another thing to deal with when seeing to the tray.


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

High sided, open top, boxes achieve the same thing, without enclosing the cat, kitty can have all the head room he/she needs and see all around.

I use clear plastic tote boxes, the sides are 18 inches high, and still the cats like to have their heads poking up.

I dislike covered boxes, they hold in smells and dust, though one with open holes in it I suppose are better than many .

But the cat is still forced to crouch to the height of the top of the box, which just seems completely wrong to me.

I especially do not understand forcing a cat to use a litter box _with a door._ I just can't comprehend why anyone would do that.

That is all.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I use a high-sided litter tray for Bagpuss, who was flinging a fair bit of litter around, and it's really helped.

I'm not a fan of covered trays - they're more for human benefit than cats (cats are in a vulnerable position when toileting, so even though they like privacy they do like to keep an eye out for danger) - but I have heard of some cats that prefer them to uncovered.

I'd probably leave the flaps off if you can; have you tried a high-sided tray to see if it works?










Or even something like this home-made version:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

My 2 young female cats chose the covered litter trays in preference to the open trays (I provided both sorts when they first came to live with me). Perhaps being 'laydees' they like their privacy!  Btw, I've always removed the flaps and binned them.

One of the covered trays I have is a top entry litter box like this one:

Clevercat Top Entry Cat Litter Box - Cat Litter Trays

I really like the top entry box because it's possible to have a good depth of litter in it, which encourages my cats to dig a hole and bury. And as the cat jumps out most of the litter on the feet falls off back into the box. It might be worth considering one of these for Snape if there is still a problem with him sweeping litter out the door of the covered tray you have.

Many covered litter trays are no good for large cats as they are not high enough for a cat to squat upright comfortably in the position cats use for defecating. So if either of your two kitties grow up into long bodied, long legged adults cats they may no longer fit inside the covered trays.

In which case clear plastic storage boxes used without the lids are a good idea. The sides of the boxes are high enough to have a good depth of litter in, which the cats like, and the litter is not swept out by enthusiastic diggers.

Something like this:

Staples Storage Box, 50L, Clear | Staples.co.uk

I'd advise leaving the flaps off the trays for now, as both kitties are doing so well with their toiletting it would be a shame to risk introducing anything that might put them off. I've found many cats don't like using a tray with a flap on, even if the flap is see-through. Just my experience.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I use clear totes, but I don't cut holes. They jump over the sides. The five year old likes to actually "tightrope walk" around the edges before she uses the box. Funny girl.

One exception: when my last senior girl got too arthritic I gave her a high sided box, with a hole cut in the side. (I also put puppy pads under a thin layer of litter so her feet didn't slide) But I put it up in my bathroom so she didn't have to go up and down the stairs or jump on a platform either. None of the other cats used it, they knew it was just for her. 

And when/if the next kitty has similar trouble she will get the same treatment, of course.

Since all cats are individualists I will have to concede that there may be some cats who like a covered box. But even they should be given a choice (at all times), in my opinion.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I use high sided storage tubs with holes cut in because Tilly digs and flings the litter 15ft down the hall and Jasper likes to spray his pee out at standing height Jasper also poops very upright and none of the lidded trays were anywhere near deep enough to allow him to do that really when I factored in 4 inches of litter. The litter is running low in this box, its usually only an inch from the cut opening but because I made the cut on the wide side Tilly isn't quite so inclined to dig it out as she doesnt use it sideways. She has dug out of it a couple of times when sticking her head in to cover another cats business (shes nosy like that!) I did try one on the tubs with the lid on but only Minnie would use it but I could fit about 20 of her in 1 tub short stumpy lil thing that she is.


----------

